# Black Widow - WIP



## WhittlePlastic (Mar 26, 2005)

*Black Widow - NOW COMPLETE*

Here are some pictures of the Moebius Black Widow. Nice kit, but there are few areas for improvements. 

The boots for this kit did not look right to me. It looks like she has two right feet. What was throwing me off was the direction of the front boot zipper. It points out of her left foot. So I re-shaped the boot to point inward.










In this next picture you can see the improvement.










Now to Scarlet's face. She's almost done, still researching.










It would have been great if the S.H.I.E.L.D. patch was raised on her arm or the kit included a decal. So I will print my own decal for this kit. Also her suit seems dark blue in the movie and in this picture. So I'll go with a dark Navy Blue for her body suit. Stay tuned


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Beautiful job on the face. 

About the feet:

Someone else pointed that out about two right feet. I thought something was wrong with my kit so I took pictures and e-mailed Moebius. To their credit Mr Moebius actually responded personally. He even offered to send me new parts. However all the kits are made that way so I told him thanks but more parts would not be needed. My theory is this is because of injection molding and the way the foot is positioned in the pose.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Here's a ref pic: http://www.thecinemasource.com/moviesdb/images/Scarlett_Johansson - 2 - Scoop.jpg 

In the ScarJo pic I see pointy chin, bigger upper lip (or both), smaller eyes and a touch of "toe out" in the irises ... as opposed to Karen Black, who has some "toe in".


----------



## WhittlePlastic (Mar 26, 2005)

Another progress test shot.


----------



## WhittlePlastic (Mar 26, 2005)

SteveR said:


> Here's a ref pic: http://www.thecinemasource.com/moviesdb/images/Scarlett_Johansson - 2 - Scoop.jpg
> 
> In the ScarJo pic I see pointy chin, bigger upper lip (or both), smaller eyes and a touch of "toe out" in the irises ... as opposed to Karen Black, who has some "toe in".


The link goes nowhere


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

You brought her to full status as a women. Looks like a complete different kit. 

Can hardly wait to see what you do with the hair.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

WhittlePlastic said:


> The link goes nowhere


Hm. Let's try this one: http://scarlettjohanssonbio.info/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/JohanssonWallpaper.jpg

Sorry about that.


----------



## WhittlePlastic (Mar 26, 2005)

I completed my Black Widow!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That came out lovely. The colouring is just right and her face is perfect.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Excellent work!. Love the face. Great skin tones and highlights. :thumbsup:


----------



## WhittlePlastic (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the cool feedback! :wave:


----------

